# Forge World Newsletter #436 - New Solar Auxilia Flamer Section and Jigsaw Puzzle



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

> Working in conjunction with Lasrifle Sections, the Solar Auxilia Flamer Section provides close quarters support to their Infantry Tercio. Whether advancing on lightly armoured enemies, assaulting occupied bunkers or entrenched behind Aegis Defence Lines, the gouts of promethium flame from their weapons will drive back foes far greater than them in number. They are also often employed in boarding actions, clearing corridors of ships with ease.
> Solar Auxilia Flamer Sections can be deployed as part of an Infantry Tercio in a Solar Auxilia army in Horus Heresy games. Their rules can be found in _The Horus Heresy Book Four – Conquest_.
> This is a complete multi-part resin kit of ten models, including weapon and head options to make a Sergeant. This kit is available to pre-order now for despatch from 31st December 2014._“Battles are won by courage, by standing firm in the face of overwhelming adversity, by advancing into certain death when every instinct is screaming at you to turn.”
> _
> ...


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Is it just me who think it's weird that they announced this Jigsaw just 2 days before Christmas?  Shouldn't it have been much earlier? Also my money is on that it's Sevatar.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Oh you just know there gonna revel all the parts of the puzzle on the permiter for before we actually SEE the model.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> Oh you just know there gonna revel all the parts of the puzzle on the permiter for before we actually SEE the model.



Isn't that the point...?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I reckon it's Corax.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

My money is on Space Jesus.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I reckon it's Corax.


That'd be nice. I've been waiting for them to do his model because I really want it.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I predict it will be 



A Grot...

Edit, and with the last update... change prediction to perhaps Dorn? (if so I know my Ironwarriors have a model for conversion to a warpsmith, if only to make Imperial fist players twitch)


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

It appears to be Alexis Pollux.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Who's Alexis Pollux?

I don't know many 30k characters, assumed it was Sigismund.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

venomlust said:


> Who's Alexis Pollux?


An Imperial Fist captain, known as the Crimson Fist. You can probably guess what he ends up doing after the Heresy.

Personally I think it might be a primarch, probably Dorn, but possibly Girlyman.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Certainly not Dorn. Dorn will surely have the Imperial Eagle emblazoned behind his head. And he just doesn't look......solid? Enough to be Dorn if you get what I mean. 

Also looks far too plain to be Guilliman or just a Primarch in general, but you could be right. Not dynamic or knightly enough for Sigismund either.

Pollux is a good shout.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Storm Shoeld and Uberfist? SC base? Templar icon on gorget? Only possible is Pollux, as is the Heavy MkII armour indicative of IF.

Considering Dorn has a Chainsword, it is not him. No rules yet for Rowboat, yet Dorn, Perty, Corax, and Alpharius are awaiting models but have rules. Still awaiting for some major characters like Eidolon, Maloghurst etc.


----------



## Tezdal (Dec 6, 2010)

venomlust said:


> Who's Alexis Pollux?
> 
> I don't know many 30k characters, assumed it was Sigismund.


Future first chapter master of the Crimson fists, commander during the battle of Phall.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool stuff. He looks impressive, so far.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

What about... Oh my god I can't think of his name.

Founder of the Black Templars. S something.

EDIT: Sigismund, what Venom said


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's not Sigismund, unless he's had a dynamic change between rules and model and fluff.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Vaz said:


> It's not Sigismund, unless he's had a dynamic change between rules and model and fluff.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Forge World just sent out an e-mail and I was correct!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

forkmaster said:


> Forge World just sent out an e-mail and I was correct!


Cool, looks fantastic, I havent had my email yet.. not sure how they send them out.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing it painted up. But I like it, good solid model for him.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A bit too Scibor-esque for me I'm afraid.


----------

